# Toro 8/32 Blower friction disq adjustement Help.!!



## Blizzard440 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello i,m new on this site and sure to find my problem.!! First of all i,m from Quebec, i,m a Harley-Davidson certified tech and owner of a bike shop since 1991. but stop working since april for 1 year after 5 bypass heart surgery but still wrenching around....now for the important part a friend of mind gave me a Toro 8/32 snowblower model 190402 type 09m-01 ??? code 766 or 842810 tags are scratch it,s a Briggs motor with friction disq out of place..here goes when shifter is in 1st it falls in reverse an reverse falls reverse when holding shifter... i found ..N..by playing with the shifter because before the wheels would lock. looking on youtube an around for manuals came to this site to find help..!! would like to find pics or schema of 1st ..N..R where the friction disq falls thought that finding ..N..would solve the problem but not so but near.!! Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you tilt the SB into the service position (sort of, on its face), then you can remove the bottom tractor cover and see what is going on. Basically, reverse puts the friction disc on one side of the center of the spinning plate, and forward puts it on the other side of center. The further it is away form the center, the faster it will propel the machine. Sounds like you just need to adjust the linkage length to get it to end up on the correct side of the center point of the plate when it is in the various detents of the control panel. There should be youtube videos that will take you through this process better than I did !

Good luck, it is not rocket science...or even motorcycle science !


----------



## Blizzard440 (Jan 24, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> If you tilt the SB into the service position (sort of, on its face), then you can remove the bottom tractor cover and see what is going on. Basically, reverse puts the friction disc on one side of the center of the spinning plate, and forward puts it on the other side of center. The further it is away form the center, the faster it will propel the machine. Sounds like you just need to adjust the linkage length to get it to end up on the correct side of the center point of the plate when it is in the various detents of the control panel. There should be youtube videos that will take you through this process better than I did !
> 
> Good luck, it is not rocket science...or even motorcycle science !


Thanks if the machine is up right the friction disq in Neutral is toward the left side and slides to the right for i,2, and 3 position on the plate and checking other makes it is opposite i think.


----------

